

Unicode in Python, Completely Demystified [Presentation] - fidelio
http://farmdev.com/talks/unicode/

======
dalke
The presentation is from PyCon 2008. Some of the statements from there are no
longer true.

For example, Python 3.3, as described in PEP 393, has a flexible string
encoding, and will switch between 1, 2, and 4 byte internal representations.

Things have changed enough that I would not point people to that presentation.
I do not know of a newer one, but I haven't looked either.

